

Apple to Shift iPad A6X SoC Orders From Samsung to Taiwan Semiconductors - pragmatictester
http://www.dailytech.com/Apple+to+Shift+iPad+A6X+SoC+Orders+From+Samsung+to+TSMC/article29530.htm

======
mtgx
All rumors were pointing to TSMC. Apple might've involved Intel in the rumors
for a while only because they wanted TSMC to lower prices, but Apple has no
intention of going to Intel. If anything, they will start to use ARM chips in
more of their products, and depend less and less on Intel.

Samsung should expand its own chip business, instead of just being a fab for
Qualcomm. They have very competitive chips, but they are only keeping them for
themselves, and aren't even using them in all of their phones.

